# Material bottle/bobbin



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Material bottle/bobbin. I stuff a foam ear plug into the nozzle of the bottle to add tension to the tying material. These bottles are available at most craft shops.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good Idea!*

Another excellent tip from Captain Ken!

I will 'adopt' it. Thanks. C2


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty cool stuff there Ken. Looks like I may be in your area a good bit before too long. My father may be moving to Crystal River in June!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Good Idear...thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Look me up Chris.*

I'll put you on some Snook.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

captken said:


> I'll put you on some Snook.


:thumbsup: Sounds great Ken. I'll have my yaks when I come down


----------

